# The Nintendo 3DS Ambassador GBA games have been revealed!!



## Jake (Dec 14, 2011)

? F-Zero: Maximum Velocity
? Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island
? The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
? Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
? Kirby & the Amazing Mirror
? Mario Kart: Super Circuit
? Mario vs. Donkey Kong
? Metroid Fusion
? Wario Land 4
? WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure what this is, but I saw Yoshi's Island and got really excited.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome! Minish Cap made it!  Is there a release date now?

Too bad no pokemon games.. :/


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 14, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Awesome! Minish Cap made it!  Is there a release date now?
> 
> Too bad no pokemon games.. :/


The 16th of December


----------



## Brad (Dec 14, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> The 16th of December



SWEET! That's the day Christmas Break starts! 

Oh, and now I'm going to have 6 Zelda games for my 3DS.


----------



## Mr.L (Dec 14, 2011)

Wario Land 4. Oh god yes.


----------



## Phil (Dec 14, 2011)

Minish Cap!


----------



## Micah (Dec 14, 2011)

Fire Freaking Emblem.

I've been looking for that game for ages.


----------



## Brad (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anybody know if these will be live at Midnight. And if so, Pacific, Central, or East Coast times?


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2011)

I got them just then because Australia get them early mwhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Brad (Dec 15, 2011)

Argh! I NEED MARIO KART! DANG YOU!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2011)

why its horrible


----------



## Brad (Dec 15, 2011)

I like Mario Kart.


----------



## Micah (Dec 16, 2011)

Super Circuit is my least favorite Kart game from what I've played, but my little brother destroyed my copy so it'll be nice to have it again.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2011)

GBA AMBASSADOR GAMES ARE UP!!!


----------



## Micah (Dec 16, 2011)

Fire Emblem! Fire Emblem! Fire Emblem!

*runs off to download*


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2011)

This is why I do not regret buying the 3DS before the price discount. Nintendo, you do care!


----------



## Brad (Dec 17, 2011)

After playing these games. I realized something, I owned a lot of really bad GBA games. :[


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2011)

This games kinda show their age on the 3DS.  Metroid is hard to play for me, I'm always reaching for the circle pad instead of the D-Pad and it makes it difficult to use morph. How about the other games? I've only tried Metroid and Zelda, those being my favorites.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2011)

Mario Kart sucks. Yoshi's Island is good, but it's not that too different to the DS version


----------



## Brad (Dec 18, 2011)

Metroid, Zelda, and Yoshi's Island are probably my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## easpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone played Fire Emblem yet? I have it on the GBA. I love it, but it's really hard, especially when you try to playthrough the game without letting any of your units die. :/


----------



## MasterC (Dec 18, 2011)

I downloaded Yoshi Island,Kirby,Mario vs DK, and Zelda: Minish cap. I enjoyed Kirby and Yoshi island the most.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2011)

Mario Kart is awesome. (It's actually kind of nostalgic for me) Kirby is pretty good. Fire Emblem is actually really fun. (I've never played a FE game before this) Wario Land 4 is amazing. But Wario Ware is the best of the bunch. (So far) It's fun to play whenever you're on the go. Just pick up and play these little mini games! I've yet to play the others. But I'm sure they'll be great.


----------

